# That 70's Show - XMen Trailer 5/11



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Taking a page from NBC's scheduling book,
Fox has pushed back the beginning to the That 70's Show retrospective episode, "The Final Goodbye", seven minutes so they can show the new X-Men trailer at 8:30 (7:30 Central and Mountain).


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks... I wouldn't mind recording that trailer.

Drew


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

You need to create a recording just for The X-Men trailer, since it's a separate listing between the two 70's Show episodes being shown.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yep... Already done via TCO .

Drew


----------



## MikeKaz (Mar 11, 2006)

This may or may not be a good place for this (if not, would someone tell me where I could ask), but does anybody have a copy of the finale of That 70's Show? My wife is very disappointed that I didn't get it copied and I'd like to give her a late mother's day present. It would mean a lot.

TIA,

// kaz


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

MikeKaz said:


> This may or may not be a good place for this (if not, would someone tell me where I could ask), but does anybody have a copy of the finale of That 70's Show? My wife is very disappointed that I didn't get it copied and I'd like to give her a late mother's day present. It would mean a lot.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> // kaz


Finale is this week. Last week's "The Final Goodbye" was just a special on the Finale.


----------



## MikeKaz (Mar 11, 2006)

Einselen said:


> Finale is this week. Last week's "The Final Goodbye" was just a special on the Finale.


Ahh! Thank you!!! This is truly great news. Now I just have to re-enter the season pass which we already deleted.


----------

